# Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra) "Blue Color Form?"



## kai2304 (May 17, 2012)

My male Costa Rican Zebra Tarantula and is it a blue colour form??


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 17, 2012)

Camera's do play tricks.... but otherwise second pic is def. BCF.

 My A. seemanni is 100% not BCF, I cant see a spot of blue, so Im thinking you should be able to tell just by looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 17, 2012)

Looks BCF to me. I happen to have 2 BCF females that are 4". If you are in the US, and need a future date for your boy, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (May 17, 2012)

Didnt know these guys had a blue colour form  

*adds to list*

Anyone know how well established these guys are in the UK I'm yet to see ANY A.seemanni for sale let alone a blue form!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 17, 2012)

How recently did it molt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 17, 2012)

I didn't know there was a BCF, either.  I regret trading my seemani, that was a great spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (May 17, 2012)

truly amazing!! Now really want to obtain one, Tarcan has BCF too! yet its quite small which is alright because then ill get too see it gorw! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kai2304 (May 24, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Camera's do play tricks.... but otherwise second pic is def. BCF.
> 
> My A. seemanni is 100% not BCF, I cant see a spot of blue, so Im thinking you should be able to tell just by looking.


i see.. but if it's normal form i could see brown color, but i cant see any brown..  



catfishrod69 said:


> Looks BCF to me. I happen to have 2 BCF females that are 4". If you are in the US, and need a future date for your boy, let me know.


cool.. but sorry that I'm not from US.. I'm from Brunei (In Borneo) 



Chris_Skeleton said:


> How recently did it molt?


somewhere in April.



nocturnalpulsem said:


> I didn't know there was a BCF, either.  I regret trading my seemani, that was a great spider.


yes.. they are great spider. =)



Jared781 said:


> truly amazing!! Now really want to obtain one, Tarcan has BCF too! yet its quite small which is alright because then ill get too see it gorw! lol


you should! ^.^


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (May 24, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Camera's do play tricks.... but otherwise second pic is def. BCF.
> 
> My A. seemanni is *100% not BCF*, I cant see a spot of blue, so Im thinking you should be able to tell just by looking.


Where may I ask did you get your A. seemanni from or should I say who? I prefer the Black and cream color over the BCF. It looks more elegant. I haven't seen them in the trade in quite some time. I believe that they come from a different regions also.


----------

